

Hightrack, a new productivity app (tasks + calendar) - milleiro
http://hightrack.me/

======
aviswanathan
I think the concept is interesting. I'm particularly interested in the
'personal productivity' aspect. As in, what if I could monitor my productivity
over the course of a month and have a way to quickly figure out which days
were really productive and which days weren't?

